# New Jersey's Nutley Lodge #25 "Lamp of Knowledge" Lecture Series



## My Freemasonry (Jan 23, 2011)

Nutley Lodge No. 25 in Nutley, New Jersey is presenting an ongoing "Lamp of Knowledge" Lecture Series. 

On Monday, February 7, Nutley Lodge will welcome WB Henry Abel, Past Master of Humanitas Lodge No. 1123  of the Grand Lodge of New York, who will present "Exploring the Chamber of Reflection". WB Abel is also the Senior Deacon of the American Lodge of Research in New York City. This program is open to brethren of all degrees. Vouched-for Entered Apprentices are encouraged to attend. 

Dinner will be served at 6:30 PM, with the meeting commencing promptly at 7:30 PM. Contact the Junior Warden at (973) 464-0115 if you wish to attend this event which promises to be fun and enlightening.

I'll be speaking at Nutley Lodge on Monday, June 6th.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------

